# Potters Manor House, Crowborough, June 2010



## Angelus (Jun 14, 2010)

Hardly any history on this place. So will gather what I can

*History*

Potters Manor House was built in 1904 by the classical architect Hugh Jokin. It nestles well hidden near the village of Nevertell just off the A40999 in Hampnex. The last inhabitants were a family of artisans and potters and for some reason, that we will probably never know, left the house with all its contents including many paintings and full wardrobes of clothes.


*Pictures*



















































































































































Enjoy


----------



## racingstripes (Jun 14, 2010)

wow the planning permission is for quite a building!

that place has a great staircase. i would definetly make a visit if it were abit closer to me. i have seen some other peoples photos of the place and it doesnt look to have deteriorated that badly since those were taken. 

great work


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Jun 14, 2010)

What a gorgeous house it must have been. It's sad that it's just too far gone for someone to bother to save it.


----------



## rusty-signs (Jun 14, 2010)

Hard to believe that if you had the millions needed to buy and redevelop the site that you couldn't afford to restore, great shame, it would be worth it just to have that staircase! no new build would come close to matching that.


----------



## amarisfionn (Jun 14, 2010)

It's a lovely building, wish I could buy it haha! Some nice photos there thanks for the report, oh and I've sent you a private message!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 14, 2010)

Fabulous building, and it's a long time ago but I'm pretty sure I've stayed there too. If I'm right it used to be a conference centre many moons ago. I'll never, ever forget that staircase!!! Pm on it's way!


----------



## Angelus (Jun 14, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> Fabulous building, and it's a long time ago but I'm pretty sure I've stayed there too. If I'm right it used to be a conference centre many moons ago. I'll never, ever forget that staircase!!! Pm on it's way!



And replied. I Think out of the 6 explores I did the weekend. This has to be the best one I think for me. I dont know why buts its a beauty. And will be going back


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 14, 2010)

Cheers, Angelus.  Not the one, but I just found my one by googling it (should've thought to do that before) and it's still used as a conference centre and hostlery. Same kind of Jacobean building though...and that staircase!!!


----------



## mr_bones (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice one Angelus, you seem to have been really busy with explores recently - and all familiar sites. Your report has inspired me to have a look at this one soon.


----------

